# NYKK Gym



## Zujitsuka (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm looking to enroll in a grappling program and I was wondering if anyone is familiar with the grappling program at the NYKK Gym in New York City?

Many thanks in advance.

Peace & blessings,


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2002)

Did you check it out?


----------

